# What would you get for around $2500?



## Kailis (Dec 18, 2010)

I am considering getting a 1911 in the 2500 dollar range give or take a few hundred. My current line of thought was an Ed Brown, a shop near me carries them and they seem like a high quality firearm. They also carry Wilson combat and nighthawk as well, i may have also seen a high end kimber there too. Now I'm not set in stone to these brands those are just the ones i've seen in my local store. So i guess my question is if you had roughly 2500 dollars to spend on a 1911 what would you get?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have an Ed Brown and a Custom Shop Springfield. 

I love the Ed Brown - a stainless Special Forces 5". I really want to get another Brown - this time a 5" Kobra with a rail, and the Gen 3 finish.

Be aware that you could buy what is in the shop there, or order another for the same price and make any changes you want. You will wait 60-90 days for an ordered one, but they always seem to come in before the expected delivery date they tell ya. 

I lusted after Nighthawks for years, and had their first printed catalog. I looked at it a lot. When I finally got to hold some Nighthawks, I just wasn't that impressed. The Browns felt better to me.

I also don't care for WIlson. I don't like the 30 lpi checkering they do (if you special order, you can admittedly change it), and I don't care for some of the thumb safeties I've seen on some Wilson's I've handled...

I also don't personally care for Les Baer. I don't want a gun built so tight - where ya HAVE to use a bushing wrench to get it apart.

I wish Brown would make all his models available in 9mm. So, for now - Brown is my fav 45 cal 1911. The Springfield Custom Shop is my fav 9mm cal 1911.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

All I got is a no vote for a $2,500 Kimber!
This should be interesting...
Eli :watching:


----------



## Springfield Armory (Jan 20, 2011)

I will take my $1400 TRP and spend the rest on a Surefire and ammo.


----------



## Kailis (Dec 18, 2010)

I somehow can't help but think someone with the screen name Springfield armory would be a tad biased lol I've handled a TRP, seemed nice aside from the front cocking serrations i can't stand those


----------



## Springfield Armory (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey,thats what i have and im satisfied.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

I would go with a Wilson Combat Professional at that price range.


----------



## Pimpovic (Dec 14, 2009)

With my money, I would spend around $1500 for a Dan Wesson whether it be the Valor, V-bob, or soon to be released Guardian in .45 and spend the rest either upgrading my other guns, or use the change to go out and actually shoot the guns I've been piling up over the winter :mrgreen:


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm with Shipwreck.. would love to try a Ed Brown.. I like the bobbed tail and the triggers seem really sweet.. The finish also seems to be nicely done.
My brother tried the Wilson and wasnt impressed, I have not shot one.. same for the Night Hawk.
I like my Les Baer TRS.. think the trigger on the Brown may be a little better. Have heard the LB Blued finish is not that durable..


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Kimber Super Carry Pro & a Colt Gold Cup.
This is assuming I didn't already own a 1911.


----------



## GoldenVolt (Jul 23, 2010)

I would get a Damascus slide and a Titanium Race Ready Receiver from Caspian arms and have a good smith fit it for me.

"Overkill0084 
Kimber Super Carry Pro & a Colt Gold Cup.
This is assuming I didn't already own a 1911."

Overkill, how can you have to many 1911's?
I have only one and "NEED" a bunch more:anim_lol:


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

GoldenVolt said:


> I would get a Damascus slide and a Titanium Race Ready Receiver from Caspian arms and have a good smith fit it for me.
> 
> "Overkill0084
> Kimber Super Carry Pro & a Colt Gold Cup.
> ...


I actually meant that if I were starting with no 1911s at all and had $2500 to spend, that's the direction I would go.

I actually have 2, but one of them is a blinged out Wings of Freedom commemorative that doesn't get shot. The other is a SA. The Safe Queen forced the puchase of the SA. The only thing worse than having a 1911 that you can't fire, is not having another one that you can fire. It's not that I don't want another 1911 eventually, it's just that there are other guns that I want sooner.


----------



## GoldenVolt (Jul 23, 2010)

Overkill0084 said:


> I actually meant that if I were starting with no 1911s at all and had $2500 to spend, that's the direction I would go.
> 
> I actually have 2, but one of them is a blinged out Wings of Freedom commemorative that doesn't get shot. The other is a SA. The Safe Queen forced the puchase of the SA. The only thing worse than having a 1911 that you can't fire, is not having another one that you can fire. It's not that I don't want another 1911 eventually, it's just that there are other guns that I want sooner.


I certainly understand that.
Well I can't afford a $2500 gun right now, so I'm looking for a full size in 9mm. Kimber Taem Match or DW PM9. I'm sure a lot of people would say 9mm doesn't belong in a 1911 platform.


----------



## fpblue (Feb 7, 2011)

I like the STI 5" Tactical 2011. I will be getting one soon.

http://www.stiguns.com/guns/Tactical5.0/Tactical50.php


----------



## buck-boost (Sep 21, 2010)

In my mind, the only place to spend 2500 is with Wilson Combat. They make everything, arguably some of the best parts money can buy, and have outstanding customer service, and you can have it _your way._ The fit and finish on their pistols is outstanding.

If you ever have a problem, they pay freight both ways. Many top end shops don't.


----------



## shaddaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

Ed Brown Bobtail Commander


----------



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

Ed Brown!


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> I have an Ed Brown and a Custom Shop Springfield.
> 
> I love the Ed Brown - a stainless Special Forces 5". I really want to get another Brown - this time a 5" Kobra with a rail, and the Gen 3 finish.
> 
> ...


I just bought my first 1911 on 9/11 :smt082 I bought a Ed Brown Special Forces- night sights, Gen III finish, Govt Specs.

I looked at Les Baer and Brown side by side. Both were great but the Brown got my vote. Now I have to wait 10 days to get it.. yes, I live in Kalifornia :smt076


----------

